# Clothing for Tall and skinny kids



## LauraLoo

I am at my wits end. Shopping for clothes for my kids is a nightmare. Both of my kids are tall and skinny for their ages, so nothing fits right. If pants are long enough in the legs, my kids outgrow them before the waists fit. If the shirt fits in the length, they look like they're swimming in them.

Are there any clothing lines for tall and skinny kids?


----------



## Fiercemama

I've had good luck with Gymboree. It seems astromonimcally expensive to me new, but I have good luck finding it second hand.


----------



## kewb

Adjustable waist pants and skirts in slims. A lifesaver for my children. I have found them at Old Navy, The Children's Place, Land's End Overstocks.


----------



## TiredX2

Occasionally at the Osh Kosh Outlet not only do I find adjustqable waist pants, but SLIM adjustable waist pants (I have also found some at Old Navy). They fit great!


----------



## Peony

DD1 can only wear adjustable waisted pants as well, we have 3 pairs that she wears over and over again. The gap also has them.


----------



## OakBerry

I find that Gymboree is large as well as long. The length will fit ds well, but even at it's smallest setting the adjustable waist is still way too big. Most of the adjustable waist pants are the same way. I have good luck with Gap, the waists get quite small, but ds grows out of them in length too quickly. some Gap pants are cut longer so I luck out. I also buy adjustable waist Levi's at Kohl's but I think the adjustable waist stops at 4T.
I have found a few HealthTex brand pants at Kohl's that have really small elastic waists (not adjustable) that have fit ds.

As for shirts, I usually get Carter's. I am not always crazy about the look and style of them, but they are long enough without being too baggy, and they don't shrink up like Old Navy and Children's Place (and the cheaper store brands) do. That drives me nuts.
The Gymboree shirts are nice quality too, but they can be too big, you have to be careful.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

I've got a tall, slender dd. I usually buy her jeans at Gap because of the adjustable waist.


----------



## LauraLoo

Thanks for the input - I have some luck with adjustable waist slim pants at Gap for ds- depending on how long they run. Unfortunately, not everything comes with an adjustable waist - like athletic pants. Shorts are hard, too. If I get them to fit the waist, they are very short and he hates that because they don't look "cool." I can't put him in a belt, or we'd have potty accidents for sure.

DD is tough, too, but thankfully we can get away with dresses and leggings or tights -- I have to watch the leggings, though, too. And shirts are my biggest problem - she can easily wear a 4 right now for length, but it looks like she's swimming in most of them. I'm hoping that as she gets older, the sizes will slim down a bit and not be toddler proportioned.

I like gymboree, but hate the regular prices and don't seem to be able to hit the sales right to get the best selection - they're probably too picked over at that point.

keep the suggestions coming -- I can use a lot of help!


----------



## luvmy2boys

I feel your pain!

What sizes do your kids wear? I found adjustable waist jeans at Target for my (just turned) 6 yo. They weren't slim to start with, but they adjust as small as you need them, as they just have some of that elastic inside with buttonholes all along it. You just cinch up the elastic as much as you need to and button it on the buttonholes.

I'm having trouble with my 4yo. He's about a size 18 month-2T waist, with a size 3 length. I've never found anything remotely adjustable in that size range, and to make matters worse, most of those clothes are *extra wide* to account for diapers (which he no longer wears). Shorts aren't too bad because I can just buy the smaller size. I did manage to find one belt small enough for him, but that's not practical because he can't work it himself when he goes to the bathroom. Right now he just wears jeans to preschool, and since those are fairly stiff, they kind of hold themselves up when he wears shoes. It's so frustrating!!!


----------



## luvmy2boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy2boys* 
I found adjustable waist jeans at Target for my (just turned) 6 yo.

I forgot to mention that these were in the little boys section (size 4-7, I think it is).


----------



## momto l&a

Gap and Olda Navy have those wonderful waistbands









Now if they would have had those when I was a kid...


----------



## mata

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraLoo* 
Thanks for the input - I have some luck with adjustable waist slim pants at Gap for ds- depending on how long they run. Unfortunately, not everything comes with an adjustable waist - like athletic pants. Shorts are hard, too. If I get them to fit the waist, they are very short and he hates that because they don't look "cool." I can't put him in a belt, or we'd have potty accidents for sure.

DD is tough, too, but thankfully we can get away with dresses and leggings or tights -- I have to watch the leggings, though, too. And shirts are my biggest problem - she can easily wear a 4 right now for length, but it looks like she's swimming in most of them. I'm hoping that as she gets older, the sizes will slim down a bit and not be toddler proportioned.

I like gymboree, but hate the regular prices and don't seem to be able to hit the sales right to get the best selection - they're probably too picked over at that point.

keep the suggestions coming -- I can use a lot of help!











the hardest part of having a slender waisted child-finding something they can get out of quickly to go potty!


----------



## OakBerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mata* 









the hardest part of having a slender waisted child-finding something they can get out of quickly to go potty!

My son is so slender that he can pull down the adjustable waist jeans to go potty down without unbuttoning them. And they are cinched at the tightest point on the waistband usually. He's actually proud that he can do it, silly boy.


----------



## LauraLoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
My son is so slender that he can pull down the adjustable waist jeans to go potty down without unbuttoning them. And they are cinched at the tightest point on the waistband usually. He's actually proud that he can do it, silly boy.









That's my ds, too







Sometimes now the snap (if there's one) will come undone and he'll come out and eventually his pants will slide down! He'll just go on about his business yanking them up from time to time!

I didn't know that Target had adjustable waist pants! That's great! I'll look into that. I'm in there enough!

A little side note on this -- my dc's receive clothing sets for gifts from one of their aunts and uncles. I can never get them into the "set" at one time. Usually it's the shirt that they can wear first and then they've outgrown that by the time the pants fit. It's a bummer.


----------



## UUMom

My skinny girls love leggings. We get them from Hanna, Garnet Hill, or Basic Brilliance. My older daughter likes the slim fit jeans from Gap. I've never had a problem with any of those items.







: It's not ever been an issue.


----------



## famousmockngbrd

I take in the waists of their pants. If there are pockets you can put a little tuck there and it won't show, otherwise I put it near the seam. It's very easy and takes no time.


----------



## famousmockngbrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraLoo* 
Usually it's the shirt that they can wear first and then they've outgrown that by the time the pants fit. It's a bummer.

I have this problem with both my kids - they are at least a size bigger in shirts than pants. DD is wearing 3T shirts and 18 mos. pants.







s She has a long torso, like me. I know the cute bathing suit I got her will never fit her by the summer.


----------



## StarChild

I have similar problems with my DD.
We discovered a great solution for the jeans. When we have a pair that still fit in the waist, but have become too short-we attach thick ribbon along the bottom to make them longer. We have found all sorts of wide fabric belts at the thrift store and sew those on too. They have become some of her favorite pairs, because she help design them.
Pants that are 2 or 3 sizes too small in length, but still fit in the waist become capris for her too.


----------



## Kleine Hexe

One word: Overalls


----------



## falcon

When we do store bought clothing, we mostly do overalls. I find we have to pull the adjustable waist pants (of the right height) so far in on him, the waist gets all bunchy, and he tells me it is uncomfortable. Having a super skinny kid is one of the reasons I make much of his clothes...


----------



## Pookietooth

I buy Levi's at Target or Fred Meyer or The Children's Place with the adjustable waist, and tighten it all the way, and it fits my ds. But he is only 3 going on 4, so it may be different for an older child.


----------



## OakBerry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
One word: Overalls

We can't do overalls. If they fit him in length they are too wide/baggy and you can see right down into the sides of them they are so loose.
If I get a size smaller they are up to his shins. Plus he hates the straps on his shoulders.
I wish I could sew, I can't even sew on a button.


----------



## LauraLoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarChild* 
We discovered a great solution for the jeans. When we have a pair that still fit in the waist, but have become too short-we attach thick ribbon along the bottom to make them longer. We have found all sorts of wide fabric belts at the thrift store and sew those on too. They have become some of her favorite pairs, because she help design them.

That's a GREAT idea! I have some sewing skills -- mostly straight line kind of stuff. Sewing a band along the bottom of jeans I could handle. I think altering a waistband is WAY over my head. I knew I should have paid attention in home ec.!


----------



## trinity6232000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarChild* 
I have similar problems with my DD.
We discovered a great solution for the jeans. When we have a pair that still fit in the waist, but have become too short-we attach thick ribbon along the bottom to make them longer. We have found all sorts of wide fabric belts at the thrift store and sew those on too. They have become some of her favorite pairs, because she help design them.
Pants that are 2 or 3 sizes too small in length, but still fit in the waist become capris for her too.

I was thinking of trying this myself. My dd just grew out of her 5 leggings in length,
but when I got out a couple of 6's I bought ahead of time, the waist is so large they fall
down. I'm going to try it today, I thought it would work better with jeans, but dd refuses
to wear jeans.
If dd would wear jeans we wouldn't have a problem. Old Navy Slims fit her perfectly when
I cinch the waist all the way. Gap Slims are a great fit in jeans for her as well. We never
have a problem with shirts, she has long legs/short torso.

Glad to know I'm not the only Mom that uses 2-3 sizes too small pants as capris. StarChild
I would love to see pics of your dd's pants if you have any.


----------



## citymama

I have the same problem and have found few clothing lines that are consistent (at least affordable ones). Sometimes Children's Place has pants that are good . Recenlty, I saw some cute dresses on www.etsy.com that were very well priced and are made to measure!


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY

My mil sews ?darts? inyo back of dds jeans
I love the ribbon idea will try it. We do leggings too. at gymbo just ask if they have what you want in the stockroom...theirnstores are small and when busy during sales they cant keep stock out in my experience
nak


----------

